
Amazon EventBridge – Event-Driven AWS Integration for Your SaaS Applications - farnulfo
https://aws.amazon.com/fr/blogs/aws/amazon-eventbridge-event-driven-aws-integration-for-your-saas-applications/
======
javadocmd
If this had launched with Slack support two months ago, I'd have saved a few
days development time. Interested to see the pace of partner adoption.

